# waterproofing boots with WD-40?



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard about waterproofing boots with WD-40? 

I think my boots are currently like giant sponges and my feet end up wet and damp even in below zero conditions... = very numb toes


I know probably Nikwax is the way to go.
The stores are closed now and I'm headed out early tomorrow so I'm looking for an alternative?

or how long does Nikwax take to work?
Can I just run in the store first thing in the morning and spray/apply then hit the snow?

Thanks:icon_scratch:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

your boots are done.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

WD40 is not a waterproofer. It disperses. Pretty sure the only thing it'd do is make your boots flammable and probably dry rot them.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

WD 40 is the worst idea I've ever heard.

You are better off buying a tub of lard and slathering that on.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

got the idea from reader's digest 

so should I run to the store in the morning the get nikwax? 
will it work within like 30mins?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if your boots are soaking thru neither nikwax or wd40  will do anything at all. 

your only hope for prolonging the life in these fuckers is duct/gorilla tape or shoe-goo. or both. and lots.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

but I only got them like 2 months ago...
Ride Sage Boa Coiler Snowboard Boots - Women's 2013 | evo

They have fabric portions on parts of the outer boot and that's where I think the wetness is seeping in from


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like you need to warranty them. New boots like that should not be letting in moisture unless you've just trashed them with gouges.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

i guess I'll have to try that... 
meanwhile I guess I'll have to continue to ride with them though


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

what i do to keep my feet dry is i'll take the boot liner out, put the liner in a plastic bag, trim the bag to the size of the boot liner then put the liner with the plastic bag, back inside the boot. 

It helps keep your feet stay dry

i hope that makes sense


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Coulda swore someone offered you a brand new pair of Burton booties for like $20 bucks:dunno:

But who could be that fuckin' awesome?


TT


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try the plastic bag idea. 

Well the freezing coldness was not as noticeable when it's super warm 
I thought the soaking wetness was just because of the slush haha...

I'll see how the warranty goes but I might have to try those boots of yours if you're around town sometime


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hayabusa said:


> Thanks! I'll try the plastic bag idea.


i can try putting up a pic for you to get a better idea of what i mean if you'd like and try to use the thicker bags if you can...good luck!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just outa curiosity, where ya headed 2morra?

I was @ Cypress today & there was about 20cm of fluffy goodness up on Skychair.
Stayed fluffy all day, the snow was just startin' to fall of the trees when we left. 

Bottom half was like riding is super thick porridge.

I'll be there again 2morra.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

why/where are they leaking?

a couple of things to use
silicone spray...ok but not great...spray outside
boot grease....a combo of beeswax and petrol...better but kind of messy
McNetts freesole....if you got holes or the sole are cracked/coming off...however us this stuff first if needed before the above...cause it won't stick well afterwards


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hayabusa said:


> got the idea from reader's digest
> 
> so should I run to the store in the morning the get nikwax?
> will it work within like 30mins?



Ha. My recommendation is to never take snowboarding advice from Readers Digest!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

SNO-SEAL, if you get the metal can, just take the lid off and place the can on the stove top on low, let it melt, then use a rag or I use my older gloves, did it in the sno-seal and work it into your boots


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice and ideas everyone

@ Kev711 Thank you!:yahoo:
the plastic bags worked like magic.:thumbsup: I mainly just had them around the foot part of the boots and it did the trick.
My feet were pretty much bone dry after a full day of riding!!
AND this totally proves my theory about the boot shell. 

The outside fabric parts on the outer boot shell were all soaked. 
It's just the material of the boot it seems... the boot is completely intact. no holes or gaps or cracks anywhere. 
Just parts of it are made of a fabric material that seems to absorb the moisture from the snow/ ice that lands on and gets stuck to it. 


@timmytard 
ah I was on whistler, I thought cypress is probably pretty melty now. It was good riding, but really low visibility. Went over to 7th Heaven (at last) but it was pretty much riding blind, couldn't see the slope angle at all, could barely make out the horizon line.... 
The snow was great though!


@ bamfb2 Yeah the tip sounded kinda bogus so I decided to ask about it first  good thing too!


I'm probably going to go to the store to ask about it. Either warranty (I hope... these boots are starting to bug me ) or they might have some idea of how to fix them semi-permanently.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the cheapest pair of Burton boots is @ least $150 bucks?:dunno:

Pretty sure Burton doesn't sell anything for under $30?:icon_scratch:
Socks, hats, shoe laces, you might be able to get a sticker, maybe?:hope:

You never know when you might need an extra pair?

What if you actually like them more?mg:

And even though I already have about 5 or 6 pairs of bootshmy:, I'd still buy a brand new pair for $20 bones if they fit me:thumbsup:

Did any of those pics turn out? 
Post some up or if you don't want to post them up?
Pm a few to me, I won't post em up if you don't want me tok:


TT


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you going to be in town sometime? 
I'm not planning to go to cypress in the near future... so it might be difficult to arrange :dunno:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I go by there almost everyday.

I can veer slightly off course & meet you.

I want to go to Cypress, but I don't think I have enough gas.

I'll come right now if you want them, then I can go boardin'

Are you free?


TT


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

lol no I'm at work


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

I was convinced the fact my boots got wet was that they were just not made to repel any moisture and were soaking from the outside-in. Then I changed my socks to a much thinner and breathable pair and never had a problem since. But I also jump over puddles.

Since plastic bags worked for you, I guess that's not your problem though.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hayabusa said:


> Thanks for all the advice and ideas everyone
> 
> @ Kev711 Thank you!:yahoo:
> the plastic bags worked like magic.:thumbsup: I mainly just had them around the foot part of the boots and it did the trick.
> ...


@Hayabusa....you're welcome! glad it worked for you. i usually cover the liner just up to the ankle especially for the spring.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

hmmm... plastic bag.... ...interesting idea.. :eusa_clap: maybe my feet don't sweat a fishbowl of water after all....


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Karasene said:


> hmmm... plastic bag.... ...interesting idea.. :eusa_clap: maybe my feet don't sweat a fishbowl of water after all....


hahahahaha!! i think mine actually do!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

kev711 said:


> hahahahaha!! i think mine actually do!


me too lol.. now there's hope I'm wrong :yahoo:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

WD-40 isn't something I would want to be in a lot of contact with. It's a petroleum product and a carcinogen. I would also be worried about the weasel piss (what we call it in the trades  ) dissolving glues or some of the special materials in the boots and making them fall apart as well.

Silicone spray is a decent band aid for waterproofing something but those boots shouldn't be leaking. I got some Burton Ambush in December that are holding up great with only a little wear on the stitching and around the tongue and such, and I go out hard almost every weekend all season. No problems here...

PS: Buy the cheap boots!


----------

